# What annoys you about other trades?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

What annoys you most about other trades?

Why do plumbers hate electricians? Framers vs Concrete Guys....

Just blow off some steam about those little things that drive you nuts.


----------



## jking09 (Jul 29, 2008)

*actually*

i don't exactly understand why they have such views about each other and hatred... 
so please spat that as well.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

The reason you don't understand is because you haven't experienced it first hand.

This thread isn't about hatred, its about laughing at the stuff that drives us to want to jump off a cliff. Just because someone annoys you doesn't mean you hate them.

Some of mine:
Remudding and sanding drywall after the drywall guys leave.
When the lumber yard says it will be there in a half hour and it arrives tomorrow.
When what was supposed to arrive in a half hour arrives tomorrow and doesn't actually even arrive at all.
Coming back to fix leaky doors that I didn't put in.
I could go on and on...


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

It is not the "trades" in particular, it is the individuals that have no respect for a customer's home. We do a lot of new construction, mostly higher end. We stained some eaves recently and the stucco guys sprayed stucco all over them. Did not even try to cover and left them like that! The guy with the tool bags that bangs them all over the freshly painted wall. The drywall guys that leave piles of mud on the floor of the house. The guys that leave their lunch trash all over. We work for several GCs, having a good PM makes all the difference in the world. Doing a house where the HO is acting as the general it amazes me the way trades treat people and the home. These guys make us all look bad. :furious:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Flatwork guys not coming back to rip their forms off. "The framers can move em!"

Not putting mushroom caps on re-bar sticking of the ground.

Re-bar sticking out of the ground.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Can we add Architects and Engineers to the 'Trades' column?

SOme of them need to spend a while on job sites prior to designing stuff just so they can see what is possible and what isn't.


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

RCPainting said:


> The guys that leave their lunch trash all over. :furious:


I don't understand this at all. I've had guys sitting 5 ft from the trash who eat lunch and then leave it on the ground, as if it ok. I know these guys don't walk down the street and think it's ok to just throw their trash down, but on a job site it's ok. Why? I've gotten to a point where I sit all of the formen down on day one and let them know that if I have to pick up one piece of lunch trash I'm back charging them $50. So far I've only had to do it once. The sub complained so loudly that everyone knew I had done it. Havn't had the same problem on this job site afterwords.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

We had the crew clean up the site one day and they cleaned everything but left all their lunch trash and cigarette packs laying just where they lay. :furious: it was almost funny.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about when you get your saw horses all set up to cut and some yuts comes along and sets down his coffee, cigs, coat , and a radio on your lumber?:furious: I roundhouse kicked a radio off my horses one time in my younger days.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> Can we add Architects and Engineers to the 'Trades' column?
> 
> SOme of them need to spend a while on job sites prior to designing stuff just so they can see what is possible and what isn't.


Hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> Can we add Architects and Engineers to the 'Trades' column?
> 
> Some of them need to spend a while on job sites prior to designing stuff just so they can see what is possible and what isn't.



In field experience should be required when learning the trade. :blink:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

****
*Doing a rough, spending 1/2 hour to get every last scrap of pipe and splinter of wood chips cleaned up so the GC won't haver to listen to the homeowner.*
*Going back a few days later when the tub has arrived to spend my time tripping over wires tossed all over the place by the electrician who was there the day before.*
*This might just be a regional thing, but i's very common here...not sure why they do that, maybe they feel it's too small to bother.*
****
*GC's who are newer so often want to powertrip at the concept of being the boss, deciding it's perfectly fine to make additional changes without asking me first, then even expecting me to repipe those changes at no extra cost...because it's "just a little bit of pipe".*
*This is NOT all GC's...just some of the smaller/newer ones that have a misguided concept of the whole "boss" concept.*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> Can we add Architects and Engineers to the 'Trades' column?
> 
> SOme of them need to spend a while on job sites prior to designing stuff just so they can see what is possible and what isn't.


*Oh, and there's that.*
*Engineers who need work done on their homes.*
*Have had some rediculous requests from some, including one fella that had read an article about some new type of piping being used over in Japan and decided it was fine to have me petition the inspector to allow a variance to try it on his home...at my expense & time under the assumption the system would cost less to install.*

*At the point where he mentioned he was going to supervise the job regardless what system I installed, I opted to tell him my schedule was suddenly too busy.*


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Tin bangers that work through lunch


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

OCRS said:


> Tin bangers that work through lunch


Awesome!!!!  or plumbers cutting in their drains with a hole saw!

My biggest peeve is anyone who continuously plays the blame game when things get a little difficult!


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

WNYcarpenter said:


> plumbers cutting in their drains with a hole saw!


What are we supposed to use? A chainsaw?


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

i hate it when im coming in to finish a basement on a house that was started a few weeks later than the upper levels and theyre spraying wood sealer on trim and cabinets that makes you sick and dizzy and almost vomit and you can feel the overspray gettin on your skin. or else they are cutting wood trim and the smell makes you nausiated. or just having to clean up other peoples messes esspessilaly insulation.

ofcourse this is just the way it goes with scheduling and isnt anyones fault in particular.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't clean their mess!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

OCRS said:


> Tin bangers that work through lunch


Carpenters that stop for lunch while I'm trying to work.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Concrete guys leaving their "extra" all over the place
Fire sprinkler guy that dumps water out when we're trying to finish grading
Anyone that won't pick up their crap so we can get our work done


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Carpenters that stop for lunch while I'm trying to work.


Bangin' a lot tin while you're plumbing out that job Killer?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

#1 for me, drywallers who rotozip up my wires and don't cut out all the boxes in the place.

Electricians generally get along well with plumbers and hvac guys.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> #1 for me, drywallers who rotozip up my wires and don't cut out all the boxes in the place.


I know where you are coming from on that on MD, I am no electrician, but I think the code says that cuts have to be within 1/8" of the box. I have seen them cut holes you could drive a car through! The worst part is they leave it like that


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

OCRS said:


> Bangin' a lot tin while you're plumbing out that job Killer?


No I should have elaborated, I never stop for lunch, and get yelled at all the time to quit making noise while the other trades are having lunch. Our apprentice even admitted he doesn't like working with me because he feels guilty that I'm working while he stops for lunch.


----------



## jaymasonry (Jul 27, 2008)

ive only really run into arrogant sprinkler fitters. theyre special cause they save lives. i just slam brick and block in a wall. heard it thousands of times now. although........ i do play on their golf course....constantly.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Drywall hangers that either leave their bottles of PISS all over the house or they piss in empty glue tubes and lean them upside down in the corners-so when I go to tape I have to kick it over and get splashed with it.:furious:


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

People who pee in the exterior inside corners of a new construction home so I get to smell it while painting the exterior.

Carpenters who take there sweet time and then expect the painting to be done in a couple weeks on a couple million dollar home.

Not getting the entire house finished to work on and having to shoot trim a room or two at a time and piece meal everything together.

Saw dust all over finished painted surfaces.


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

any trademan that leaves a huge mess. I always provide a dumpster, so there is really no excuse. Just looks bad all around.

my pet peeve: a 2x4 or a brace lying on the ground, "nails up". POUND THEM FLAT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dutchlegacy said:


> my pet peeve: a 2x4 or a brace lying on the ground, "nails up". POUND THEM FLAT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!!!!


I've gotten so many nails stuck in the sole of my boot from stuff like that, I can't even count. I'm probably overdue to run one on through into my foot. I have no idea how I've avoided that pleasure this long. I've gotten a little jag in my foot here and there, but nothing really serious... YET! Remodel jobs seem to be the worst for this sort of thing.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate guys that drive a nail to hang their coat, then leave the nail when they leave for the next guy to get his eye ripped open. Paid some doc bills on that one.


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

Plumbers and HVAC guys who think that the stud space next to the door is for them. Home owners don't understand why they have to walk 3 feet into the room to find the light switch. They can't see the plumbing and duct work after drywall, only the stupid switch location. Or how about the vac guy who runs all pipes dead center of the hallways 2" from the bottom of the joists. After I cut out sections of pipe to install recessed cans, well they learn. Those things are just over sites or inconsiderations. What I really hate are GC's who think their job is the only one on the planet so you bust your a$$ to get done only to wait 6 mos. for a check.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I've gotten so many nails stuck in the sole of my boot from stuff like that, I can't even count. I'm probably overdue to run one on through into my foot. I have no idea how I've avoided that pleasure this long. I've gotten a little jag in my foot here and there, but nothing really serious... YET! Remodel jobs seem to be the worst for this sort of thing.


I got snaggged on one of those roofing felt nails with the washer for holding down paper but an older one with metal washer and ring shank nail, (rusty). I looked around and there were 4 more sticking up waiting to get someone. This was a clean jobsite and the gc just raked eveything but it really needed a magnet. 

Some kind of staph seems to be going around here,(maybe everywhere), and can take a guy down with just a scrape.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I have no problem with the other trades. Only the jacka$$es* that work in them. 

I mow lawns, and have found:

Knockouts from electrical boxes
Nails-up to 16d
Screws
Wood bits
Mason string
gravel and other concrete debris

None of it is mower blade freindly.



*=not saying everyone who works in other trades is a jacka$$. Even us landscapers and lawn guys have our fair share. I know this first hand-I've cleaned up after plenty of'em.


----------



## Virg (Mar 18, 2008)

i find it very annoying when a trade does not have their own extension cords and work lights. if you call yourself a professional then come prepared. i have on site what myself and my crew need. "can i borrow your cord for a minute." WTF!!


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

we pretty much work with the same contractors / subcontractors all the time so were all cool with each other everyone screws up now and then. rockers burrying boxes, light boxes placesd in the center of ceilings but forgetting there are cabinets so after the cabinet is hung the box is no longer centered in the room have to tear into an already finished ceiling . a good rocker should push the wires in the box with the butt end of his hatchet so they dont get ripped with the router. plumbers, electricians forgetting to place safety nail plates it all happens now and then no big deal. home owners changing their minds having to patch 20 holes because switches and lights were moved. 

but yeah the piss in bottles is unacceptable and leaving a chicken carcas on the floor with maggots crawling in it. thanks whoever left that one :laughing: footage yep dont miss it 1 bit.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've worked as an electrical apprentice for 2 years, and still do when work is slow for me.

Plumbers and electricians usually get scheduled at the same times to come in for the job, so there is a lot of fighting for workspace going on.

Also, I've heard plumbers complain about electricians. They drill all their holes and come back the next day and the electrician has ran their wires through all the holes. Things like that.

The only problems I've ever had really is when other trades borrow your things, like tools, ladders, etc.. and then you need them and someone else is using it? :furious: Bring your own darn tools


----------



## gusthehonky (May 1, 2008)

Those who park like jerks, block supply and material delivery/unload area never gets you any slack. Loud hip-hop on radio implies immature hacks goofing off on a poorly run job site(social or mental problems clearly displayed if dj is not a teenager) Those who tie in to my extension(no prob) run any tool when I clearly was in use of a power tool first and results in tripped breaker. First time is a mistake, 2nd means your dumb, there will no 3rd. time Those who speak too loud, or in any manner which during a difficult, uncooperative, or just PITA situation (that will turn out perfect after usual fine tuning) raises questions about ability or experience of a skilled tradesman. I cannot tolerate those always screaming something is all screwed up, crooked, damaged, etc. Often these comments are in earshot of property owner or PM, and are exclaimed by one whose ability is limited to trash duty. Just a couple that cause my blood to boil.


----------



## tahoeroofer (Jul 27, 2008)

Roofers Rule. Nobody  with you up there. :thumbup:


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

*Nails*

I get flats in my backhoe, skidsteer and dump truck each about once a month from the guys who clean out the nail pouches on the ground without a second thought so they can change to different size nails. Framers and roofers and form guys. I get flats from spikes, roofing nails, double headed nails and screws.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

Nails that missed the studs and left in the plywood.

yesterday the spray foam guys spayed the roof line apparently there were a few gaps in the blocking to the soffits. Foam sprayed the newely laid roof. Confronted the proffessional he says" must have been bad blocking,it will scrape off"

Same guys drag there equipment through brand new high end windows, scratching up the sill.

People who open windows and don't close them when there done for the day. (it rains most days here this time of year)


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

22rifle said:


> As long as they stay within the specs you have nothing to complain about.


Around here they will cut into the top like it doesn't even matter. It really is aggravating when I go out of my way to not put the TJI's where I know pipes will be coming down through the sub-floor and then I have to spend a day trying to get new TJI's in to support the area after someone has cut it up anyways.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> That was you?!?!


You're in Hawaii?
Musta been another old
cranky carpenter! :laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

curapa said:


> Around here they will cut into the top like it doesn't even matter. It really is aggravating when I go out of my way to not put the TJI's where I know pipes will be coming down through the sub-floor and then I have to spend a day trying to get new TJI's in to support the area after someone has cut it up anyways.


That plumber needs to be back charged a time or two.


----------



## dmnoland (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone who doesn't speak ENGLISH !


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

*drywallers*

new drywallers who need the job so they come in on a snowy saturday in january do an exelent job clean in the house nothing in the dumpster wow! Get a call late march they took at least 2 5 gallons buckets of mud and dumped it on a 8 foot by 8 foot section of grass on the front lawn of the H.O


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Being a flooring installer, all the trades before me that are too lazy to clean up their own mess. And having them come back to do something they forgot and messing up an area I just cleaned.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Anyone who doesn't clean their mess!


ding ding!


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

As a drywaller I would say it hard not to hit wires when you are blindly cutting something from the opposite side..... As far as being cuz to big you should put a piece of tape over it float it out with your tapers then the plate will be fine. Then backcharge accordingly.

When I hang sheetrock I hate when people leave random nails in the wall that blow out my sheets.

I shouldn't get started really, in general people that are inconsiderate and don't take pride in their work. Almost everystep has someone else to think about so take your time and make sure that you are not screwing them as well.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I hate the melodrama & fake look of terror I get from carpenters and electricians as I approach the job with my sawzall & 12' wood blade....*


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I hate the melodrama & fake look of terror I get from carpenters and electricians as I approach the job with my sawzall & 12' wood blade....*


You'd see real TERROR in my eyes if you came on my jobsite with a 12FOOT wood blade too...:w00t:


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

I agree with the most of you on meladrama as well as finger-pointin'-the electrician did this so I can't install my plumbing at finished height or the rough carpenter didn't square up a corner here says the drywaller.

Once you've quit bitchin' about the other guy(s) work and do it to the best of your abilities that you've seen over the umteen years that you've been in your trades and make it right for the next guy that might take some real pride in his workmanship and make you look good. 

Sounding to much like a rant now.

I have found in my more mature years in construction that if I can see its an issue (No more problems here) just issues then I'll address it or get one of my better sub(s) to fix the issue. Enuff said!!!


----------



## jclem (May 29, 2008)

How about this for lack of respect: I saw an elitist, snob stair builder(he did do very good work) try to use the custom made cherry kitchen cabinets as saw horses!!! and there was plenty of other open floor space.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> Can we add Architects and Engineers to the 'Trades' column?
> 
> SOme of them need to spend a while on job sites prior to designing stuff just so they can see what is possible and what isn't.


Very true, its should be requirement they intern or something.


----------

